# Hybrid IWB Holsters?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone use one (or more?) what brand/type and how do you like it? Will be getting one soon and am attempting to get some first hand advise. I think I’m looking at Galco, Crossbreed or Comp-Tac. If you have one of these or know of something better please speak up.
Thanks


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have an Uncle Mikes IWB holster that I use to carry my Tarus Ultalite 38 special. It is a very simple design and lacks a closing strap and is made of felt. It works very well for me as the great majority of the time I use it as a pocket holster. The belt clip prevents the gun from painting through in my pocket and the felt clings and stays in my pocket if when I draw the gun. I think if I wore it more IWB, I might like a spring closer or Velcro strap securing devise but as is it works great.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked at most of those, and ended going the old school route and ordered one from HBEleatherworks.com. He is a local guy that does wonderful work at a reasonable price and a short turnaround time. I had mine done and ready to go in about a week. He doesn't use plastics, just good old leather.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I love my hybrid holster for my Glock 19. It is very much like a Crossbreed SuperTuck but $15+ less. Its made by a small outfit - H.H. Holsters - called the Ranger Rig. Very comfortable. You have several customization and personalization options from Eric.
http://www.hhholsters.com/

Here is mine:









Here is what is visible on this type of IWB compared to a pancake OWB:


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have used the Crossbreed for my Sig 1911 full size for over a year and am very happy with it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've also got one looks almost identical to Frisco Pete's except for color. I got it new off ebay from a guy in NM that custom makes them for about $35. Works great very comfortable. My only complaint is it's most comfortable for me at about 5 o'clock and my shirt likes to ride up there and I find I'm constantly flashing my weapon and having to pull my shirt down. I've only had it since Christmas and used it maybe 12 times. I've never tried tucking my shirt into it yet perhaps that will help. I need to mess with the adjustments some more. Overall I'm most happy with my smart carry holster; it's the only one that really conceals for me.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been very happy with my crossbreed. Had it for several years and no problems.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I ordered one from H.H. Holsters. Black leather and kydex with brass hardware and my name in gold. 8)
They have a better picture of Frisco's holster on their site.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

[attachment=1:fi2y0oy7]HH1.JPG[/attachment:fi2y0oy7]

So far I quite like my new H&H. I've worn it for a couple days now. I'm still fiddling with the height and ride angle.

I still can't conceal a Glock 19 though.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

[attachment=0:fi2y0oy7]HH2.JPG[/attachment:fi2y0oy7]


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

-O>>- um... ya...That mag may be a little hard to conceal. Maybe you could paint it to look like a candy bar or something :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We've got some 50 round drum magazines for that Glock. They might help that concealability issue.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> We've got some 50 round drum magazines for that Glock. They might help that concealability issue.


One of those drum mags would be fun...with somebody else's gun and ammo. I was there the other day and bought a regular Glock 19 mag. How is it you guys are the only place on earth with Glock 9mm mags on the shelf? Now if you'd get some S&W M&P9 mags.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no problem concealing a Glock 19 myself. The prototype HH Ranger Rigs were specifically made for the same-size G23. While any double-stack pistol is a bit fat you should be able to conceal a G19 like most can. I think that personal perception comes into play on "concealment". You often need to wear a bit looser clothing than before to minimize printing. I never notice printing in the lower IWB area, rather some printing around the butt area. Those newer to CC particularly worry because they both feel the gun and see it push their shirt out. In reality other people never seem to ever see it. In fact many guys wear stuff that pokes out their shirts a bit, including belt-worn cell phone holsters and Leatherman-type multi-tools. If you avoid bending over and other stuff like that, pretty much everyone never seems to see that pistol you are so aware of. It is much more out of sight that you assume.

The other day I was standing in a restaurant by a table with 4 policemen sitting there. I had the G19 in the Ranger Rig and while they looked at me with their eyes at waist level, they never gave the slightest indication by subtle body or eye movement that would show that they "made" my G19. After carrying almost as long as Utah has issued CC permits, virtual all of it with either a similarly fat G27 or the slightly bigger G19 I have never been obviously busted by another person. Usually the wife finds out when she puts her arm around my waist and feels the pistol at the behind the point of the hip 4:00 position - not by seeing it on me.



> Re: Hybrid IWB Holsters?
> I have used the Crossbreed for my Sig 1911 full size for over a year and am very happy with it.
> 
> Re: Hybrid IWB Holsters?
> I have been very happy with my crossbreed. Had it for several years and no problems.


The Crossbreed SuperTuck holster is a good holster and the flagship of the Hybrid IWB breed. But it can be improved and Heimdahl attempted it with professional input from a all day/every day LE CC carrier - a Sheriff and firearm trainer in FL. Recently he recounted his opinions on the Crossbreed on another forum on creating his namesake:

"...Crossbreed...

I have one, and my experiences with the fit and finish and the overall quality of the Crossbreed Supertuck were among the things that I wanted to improve upon when Heimdhal asked me for input on his holsters;

As a result, he's making a rig that is head and shoulders above the Crossbreed product in terms of quality, and with more adjustment ability as well...he's hand making his rigs, as custom items, using the finest materials avaiable....

Treat yourself, and pick up an HH Ranger Rig;
I promise you, you will not be sorry ...

_Ranger1968_"

The kydex Crossbreed uses is pretty thin (.60 I think). It's pretty flimsy, and the full-size version that you see so much of really interferes with achieving a firing grip.
If you look at the Ranger Rig the leather is cut away, the difference between the RR and Crossbreed is that the RR was designed by someone who actually shoots that had a level of performance in mind.

Galco's kydex is pretty thin as well, but it is hard to tell in the package.

Whether these things are an issue are not - because obviously there are a lot of happy customers with the big name brands - the fact that a bit better version is available at a slightly better price is a nice thing. And that is why I feel good recommending the Ranger Rig if you are in the market for a hybrid IWB


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I just purchased a galco king tuk for my glock 19 and I've been really impressed! The wait time on a supertuck was months at the time so I was a little worried I'd be settling for less, but I've really liked the king tuk. I've carried to classes everyday for the last 2 weeks (yes, I have a CFP) and it has been comfortable even sitting through my 3 hour physics class. Smith and Edwards had them in stock on Saturday.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Frisco Pete said:


> I have no problem concealing a Glock 19 myself. The prototype HH Ranger Rigs were specifically made for the same-size G23. While any double-stack pistol is a bit fat you should be able to conceal a G19 like most can. I think that personal perception comes into play on "concealment". You often need to wear a bit looser clothing than before to minimize printing. I never notice printing in the lower IWB area, rather some printing around the butt area. Those newer to CC particularly worry because they both feel the gun and see it push their shirt out. In reality other people never seem to ever see it. In fact many guys wear stuff that pokes out their shirts a bit, including belt-worn cell phone holsters and Leatherman-type multi-tools. If you avoid bending over and other stuff like that, pretty much everyone never seems to see that pistol you are so aware of. It is much more out of sight that you assume.
> 
> The other day I was standing in a restaurant by a table with 4 policemen sitting there. I had the G19 in the Ranger Rig and while they looked at me with their eyes at waist level, they never gave the slightest indication by subtle body or eye movement that would show that they "made" my G19. After carrying almost as long as Utah has issued CC permits, virtual all of it with either a similarly fat G27 or the slightly bigger G19 I have never been obviously busted by another person. Usually the wife finds out when she puts her arm around my waist and feels the pistol at the behind the point of the hip 4:00 position - not by seeing it on me.
> 
> ...


You should write a book. No really, you should. Pete, the Massad Ayoob of UtahWildlife.


----------

